# Cooking with Tequila?



## sw2geeks (Aug 30, 2011)

After cooking with beer the last couple of weekends i decided to look around the liqueur cabinet for another alcohol to try. Decide on Tequila. Put together some grilled Tequila lime shrimp fixed two ways (cedar paper and skewers).












More pictures and recipe here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the idea the other day to try putting tequila in a roasted salsa I made. I was at work, so no Tequila. But it sounds like a good idea. You should try it for me!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 30, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> I was at work, so no Tequila.


 Ouch! What kinda kitchen doesn't have a bottle of Tortilla Gold hanging around in the back?!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 30, 2011)

One in a school, lol. We sometimes get various things like bourbon and amaretto for catering foods, but they don't last long after.


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 30, 2011)

Those look awesome... but I had a bad experiance with tequilla in college and have not been able to be around the smell or taste for a long time. After looking at those pics I am thinking I may have to try again.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 31, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> Those look awesome... but I had a bad experiance with tequilla in college and have not been able to be around the smell or taste for a long time. After looking at those pics I am thinking I may have to try again.


 
I think most people have had a bad tequila experience at one time or other, but the shrimp turned out great!


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 31, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> I think most people have had a bad tequila experience at one time or other, but the shrimp turned out great!



Ditto, we've all been there. Typically those experiences happened with poor quality tequila. It's worth trying a good quality and reintroducing yourself to this magical spirit.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 31, 2011)

Those shrimp look great! 

I made some tequila-lime marinated pork a few weeks ago. Was very nice. I like putting a splash of tequila into things like black beans and mexican or southwestern style soups too. The key is to not get carried away and start taking too many sips on the side!


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 31, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> ... The key is to not get carried away and start taking too many sips on the side!



LOL!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aahh, the good old times. I remember the last years of high school (vaguely...), in our favorite bar some of us had their personal bottles of Olmeca with their name on it on a shelf. That was the best we could get at the time...

I love the shrimp with tequila, did those a few times myself. Also tried salmon with a bit of orange and tequila - not bad but the shrimp were better. Never thought of adding t. into salsa or soup\s, have to keep that in mind.

Stefan


----------



## G-rat (Aug 31, 2011)

Those shrimp do look tasty.

I like tequila for sweets. 

I like to quickly stew any stone fruit in a slightly caramelized simple syrup and then hit it it with tequila and a little lemon juice and then flame to cook off the alcohol. 

Really great on pan resobada


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 31, 2011)

G-rat said:


> ... I like to quickly stew any stone fruit in a slightly caramelized simple syrup and then hit it it with tequila and a little lemon juice and then flame to cook off the alcohol.



That sounds good!


----------

